# Tail Light Fuse



## laird426 (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah me again, damn this car needs some work. Anyway it seems the fuse for the tail lights and dash lights keeps blowing. I searchd and found some info but it still blows the fuse, even when I disconnect the lights from the wiring harness. I checked the stereo, which is stock and everything looked to be conected right. Only thing I can think of is a bad ground somewhere because I tried puting a 20 amp fuse in there for shits and giggles and it worked for a little while, but the lights were slightly flashing and then the fuse blew. Any ideas? Thanks Again.


----------



## laird426 (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow I am good got that fixed as well. For anyone who runs in to this issue try cleaning around the light swich on the stearing column.


----------

